# Looking for a hunting pistol. What about Taurus?



## flyinbrad (Nov 28, 2009)

I have nothing against S&W or Ruger. They make great handguns. The Taurus does not seem to be very popular for hunting. They are reasonably priced and seem to be decent quality. I know a used S&W or Ruger can be had for about the same price. What is the opinion on the taurus line of hunting pistols?


----------



## deerslayer357 (Nov 28, 2009)

I personally don't like the Taurus line of pistols because they seem to be cheaply built to me.  I have heard several people talking about how they have had problems with these pistols.  This is why I steer clear of them.  
Some people like them, some don't.  It's all just a matter of opinion, like which truck is the best.  Find the pistol that you like and feel comfortable with, and go with it.


----------



## mhayes (Nov 28, 2009)

I have one in a 44 mag. Great gun. I like the feel and warranty that Taurus provides. The Smith is a great gun, had one of them too. Taurus is not as purty as the smith's or Rugers but  good for the money, and they get the job done...


----------



## RLFaler (Nov 28, 2009)

I think Taurus is underrated. I have a PT1911 and a P92. My next purchase is a Raging Bull in .454 or .41!


----------



## GaDawgs79 (Nov 28, 2009)

Encore


----------



## The Terminator (Nov 29, 2009)

I have had several Tauruses, and liked them all.  I have never had a problem with one.  I had a 454 RB for a while, too brutal for me to shoot,  but not half as bad as the Super Redhawk that I had in the same caliber before getting the Taurus.  If I were to buy a 454 today, it would be a Taurus.  The lock is strong, the porting helps  lot with recoil, and the grips is better than a Smith or a Ruger for me.  Don't be afraid to get one, they are heavy and strong.


----------



## Apex Predator (Nov 29, 2009)

I currently hunt with a M44 with a 6.5" barrel.  It hasn't hiccuped yet.  This is my third Taurus and I haven't had trouble with any of them.  I have heard quite a few folks talks of nitemares dealing with warranty issues.  Luckily, I have had none.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Nov 30, 2009)

I too have never had a problem with Taurus handguns.  Have owned three of them.  They are copies of S&W designs built on older S&W equipment.

The only reason I would not buy one for a hunting pistol is because of the factory porting.  I truly hate porting on hunting weapons.  That is the one and only reason for me.


----------



## ejs1980 (Dec 1, 2009)

I've owned a couple of taurus handguns and never had a problem. A friend of mine got on a taurus kick and bought a pile of them he had one with some problems with timing. Another friend of mine owns a gun store and has sold many. He's had to send a few in for warranty. All were either timing problems or burs on the firing pin or hole. All of these problems showed up in the first few rounds being fired and were quickly repaired by Taurus. Keep in mind that this is out of several hundred guns. SOunds like a quality control issue that may or may not be fixed. The design is great and if it works when you get it it should keep working.


----------



## deerslayer357 (Dec 1, 2009)

I have never had one, I had just heard a couple of bad stories about them from others.  If you fellas have all had Taurus revolvers and haven't had a problem, then maybe I have just heard the few horror stories.


----------



## wolf3006 (Dec 1, 2009)

I have one in 44 mag.  over 2000 round not one problem .


----------



## truckman (Dec 6, 2009)

*Taurus*

I have had several Taurus handguns and liked them. That being said, I don't plan to buy another. The reason is that I had a 44 mag with the 8-3/8 barrell. I had a problem with the cylinder not locking properly. I sent it back to Taurus 2 times, and they did not fix it. They sent it back both times in the same condition. The gun shops said it was safe to shoot because it could not turn back with pressure from the trigger being pulled. I could turn the cylinder by hand with it closed. The point was not whether or not it was safe to shoot, but that it was sent to them and they did not fix it.


----------



## country boy (Dec 7, 2009)

I bought a Taurus 44 special and love it acurate with a good weight and balance would recomend to anybody.


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Dec 7, 2009)

*Rugers Only*



flyinbrad said:


> I have nothing against S&W or Ruger. They make great handguns. The Taurus does not seem to be very popular for hunting. They are reasonably priced and seem to be decent quality. I know a used S&W or Ruger can be had for about the same price. What is the opinion on the taurus line of hunting pistols?



Ruger, is made in USA, and is better quality firearm, why would u want to pay for a ruger and get a cheap foreign made gun?


----------



## RLFaler (Dec 7, 2009)

I think Taurus makes good guns. I agree that you can't beat a SA Ruger revolver for the same money. Have you thought about a Thompson Contender or Encore?


----------



## Junior_357 (Dec 10, 2009)

Nothing wrong with _most_ Taurus revolvers.  I own 3 at the moment, and traded a small Taurus for the biggest one in my collection.  I shoot heavy, heavy, heavy .357 loads out of my 608 for hunting, and it soaks it up and keeps right on going.

The part about Taurus being built on S&W molds & equipment was originally true.  But not so much now.  They are developing their own stuff at this point.

My Tracker is almost every bit as good as my S&W in every aspect including the trigger action.  Of course, this might be an aberration...but I love the 3 Bulls I have.

Good luck finding used Smith's for the price of a new Taurus...unless the Smith is somewhat beat up.  Ruger's, yes...but not so much with Smith's.  But that's just my $0.02...


----------



## MissionMagnet (Dec 11, 2009)

I wouldnt sell Taurus short, they are good guns. There are instances like stated above, where there will be a burr on the hammer, or in the semi autos the striker firing pin system has been faulty, but you wont find as good a warranty as Taurus. Just my .02 cents, hope it helps.


----------



## redneckcamo (Dec 11, 2009)

I have heard some ''stories'' .....but my experience with Taurus has been that they are accurate well built firearms ..

that said tho ......as far as a magnum caliber handgun I like the Ruger the best !!


----------



## will hunt 4 food (Dec 11, 2009)

I can shoot one hole groups with my 454 RB. It is also easier on my hand than the 44mag Ruger I had, I've never had one issue with either of mine.


----------



## Chris S. (Dec 11, 2009)

deerslayer357 said:


> I personally don't like the Taurus line of pistols because they seem to be cheaply built to me.  I have heard several people talking about how they have had problems with these pistols.  This is why I steer clear of them.
> Some people like them, some don't.  It's all just a matter of opinion, like which truck is the best.  Find the pistol that you like and feel comfortable with, and go with it.



Taurus 1911 ROCKS.


----------



## ROAM (Dec 17, 2009)

i have a taurus tracker in 357 Mag. Its got a 4 1/2 inch barrel, so I would'nt really consider it for hunting.  

With that being said... I love mine.  Its built rock solid and was affordable.  And if I remember correctly, its got a lifetime warranty.   
The grip is also very nice, it feels good in the hands and fits well.


----------



## dertiedawg (Dec 17, 2009)

ROAM said:


> i have a taurus tracker in 357 Mag. Its got a 4 1/2 inch barrel, so I would'nt really consider it for hunting.



I would... but I would limit my distance to about 40 yards like bow season.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Jan 3, 2010)

Taurus can make a good product, but their quality control is not where it needs to be.  They can make a fine weapon but some sure enough crap makes it out the door.  

In my experience, the lifetime warranty is meaningless.  Costs $55 to ship to them, then they don't fix it.  They've had it multiple times.  

I've dealt with Smith and Wesson's repair department.  It was a great experience.


----------



## jimhrnr (Mar 18, 2010)

I currently own 3 Taurus revolvers.  Over the years I've owned 6.  All of them were very reliable and my .357 was very accurate.  No trouble with any of them.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Mar 19, 2010)

If you have to ask then I suggest don't buy one.  Taurus is junky, clunky, and they rattle around.  Don't waste your money.


----------



## TreeFrog (Mar 19, 2010)

My Taurus is a good gun.  All of them I've ever owned or handled were.  Never had any problems with any of them.


----------



## Ruger Redhawk (Mar 19, 2010)

Smith's and Ruger's are made in the USA.

I owned a Taurus one time,factory defect. It went back to them for repairs. When I received it back it was gone the same day.A Smith proudly took it's place. I will never own another Taurus.


----------



## Craig Knight (Mar 20, 2010)

GaDawgs79 said:


> Encore



The Encore is the most over rated gun there is. 
I have and have had several Taurus handguns and none have given me any trouble. The only thing I dont like about the Taurus gun has been the feel of the tupperware plastic guns. But nearly all gun makers have 2 or 3 variations of them.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Mar 21, 2010)

Craig Knight said:


> The Encore is the most over rated gun there is.



Not to derail the thread, but IMHO the Remington 700 and the Glock are neck and neck as the most over-rated firearm on the market today.  


As for Taurus, as I have said before, if they would offer the option of having a non-ported barrel, I would probably own more than one.


----------



## JWarren (Apr 15, 2010)

HandgunHTR said:


> Not to derail the thread, but IMHO the Remington 700 and the Glock are neck and neck as the most over-rated firearm on the market today.




x 2


----------



## jmoser (Apr 15, 2010)

$ for $ find a used stainless Ruger Super Redhawk or Super Blackhawk and never look back.  Plenty on the market and they are indestructable, most shot very little and almost new condition.

I own 4 S&W revolvers and 4 Ruger revolvers, S&Ws are sweet but for the $$ Rugers can't be beat.  

Never owned a Taurus; seems like a 1980s GM car - some lemons, some gems, not worth the risk.


----------



## alan72 (Apr 17, 2010)

im a die hard ruger fan. never had a bad blackhawk or superblackhawk. got a .41 tracker and love it. great feel to the gun and accurate for a 4"  for a hunt specific gun i dont believe blackhawks can be beat. load em up as hot as possible and shoot all day. alot of smiths cant do that.


----------



## idsman75 (Jun 22, 2010)

I've owned a few Taurus revolvers in my lifetime.  I was a broke ex-college student and sold my first one.  It wasn't bad.  Decent quality for the price.  I bought the second one last year and thought it was absolute garbage.  The cyclinder wouldn't lock into place and I had to play with the cylinder release just to make sure it was solidly in place when I closed it.


----------



## Dub (Jun 23, 2010)

*Fully agree with HandgunHTR...porting is not for me.*

If I need ports, then I'm shooting the wrong weight gun or caliber.

I'll never own a gun with ports or at least have them so they are easily removable when I'm in the field.


----------



## vonnick52 (Jun 24, 2010)

I recently traded my S&W 66-2 .357 6" bbl for a .44 mag Super Blackhawk Bisley with a 7 1/2" bbl and I'm very very happy with the gun.  I particularly like the Bisley style handle better than on the regular Blackhawks.  It seems to aim more naturally and the recoil is more manageable.  Plus, the cylinder is engraved.

If I coulda, I would've acquired the Bisley Hunter.  That looks about perfect for what I want in a .44 mag hunting pistol.


----------



## idsman75 (Jun 26, 2010)

What was it that Chris Farley said about a warranty in the movie Black Sheep?  Of any handgun I've ever heard mentioned in the same sentence as the word "warrany", it's Taurus over and over again.  I've never heard so many people brag about a lifetime warranty as Taurus fans.  To each their own.  A warranty is like an insurance policy.  I'd rather not have one and not need it than have one and need it.  You can put you-know-what in a box and slap a warranty on it.  If you put out enough low-grade volume, you'll make up for the warranty claims by volume.  I'd rather pay a company that makes their money from profit margin and produces a good product than one that relies on volume and  warranty to compensate for quality that's lost when putting out volume.


----------



## psycosoninlaw1 (Jun 29, 2010)

I was a cop for 16 years, i have carried all of the major brands. the glock is by far the best, but your limited to caliber, I had a Beretta, a Smith, a Browning which I dispised and a Ruger. The ruger was the best wheel gun by far. Since I retired I've had several larger than normal police carry weapons and have settled on the Taurus. I haven't had a Thompson yet, but I'm working on it.


----------



## bighonkinjeep (Jun 30, 2010)

I do have an 8 3/8" 608 in 357mag.The problem with it was the cylinder fell off at the range during a reload and scarred it up pretty good when it bounced off the concrete. Apparently they had had problems with the side plate screw keeper system and re designed it. Taurus did send me the re designed parts to make the repair but the cylinder still looks bad.
This revolver is very accurate and will put 8 rounds into a 3" orange target dot at 50 yards from a rest. It has nice white outline sights with an orange insert on the front post, a comfortable Hogue grip, and a sweet single action trigger squeeze. 
It has hammered several deer with both 158gr Ga Arms Deer Stoppers and 180gr Winchester Supreme loaded with Nosler partitions out to about 40 yards.
It does the job and it was cheap by comparison but I would still spend my money elsewhere. I am one of those who has had problems with every Taurus I have ever owned and will not buy them anymore.


----------



## the r.o.c. (Jul 4, 2010)

i have a taurus m44 stainless with an aimpoint.  great gun!!! at 25 yds shoot the eyes out of anything. 50 yds the same. 100yds 6 out of 6 in a 4" circle. mine has the 8 3/8" barrell. ported and the grip are outstanding. couldnt be happier. never misfired or had any problem. dont listen to the naysayers taurus is a good gun.


----------



## swampbogger (Jul 4, 2010)

I had a Taurus Tracker .357, ported barrel and ribber grips(loved those grips) that I shot 3 deer with, the longest shot was 120 yards with pass through. yes I had a scope on it. Sold it on S&S last year when work was slack. Im now gettin ready to buy a PT1911. Nothing wrong with the Brazilian S&W


----------



## Dub (Jul 4, 2010)

120 yard .357 shot with a revolver....and a pass through at that!!!

That was an outstanding shot and round.  

I made a kill with an iron-sighted muzzle loader rifle that was just a few paces longer.  It was under optimum conditions.  I've always left my 629 holstered and used a rifle when they were much further than 20 yards.  I don't practice enough with it.

Great shot.  Do you remember the load used?


----------



## Gentleman4561 (Jul 6, 2010)

Invest the money and go with a Ruger, S&W or TC.  They cant be beat.


----------



## chrismower (Sep 17, 2010)

Taurus makes a good firearm, lifetime warranty, I have had both revolvers and autos. No trouble. At least try one on for size.


----------



## dertiedawg (Sep 18, 2010)

Never thought I would say this... but I just bought a Taurus... 941 22mag. Can't wait to take it to the range.


----------



## Dub (Sep 19, 2010)

I just traded my one and only Taurus.  The wheelgun never gave me any problems.  Fit and finish on it were excellent and the trigger felt really good.

Traded it on a new Sig.  

Bought the gun new in 1998 and recieved full value for the trade.


Now my handguns are: S&W, Glock, Sig Sauer, and Seecamp.  No more that I care to trade.  All current guns are keepers.  That being said, the only one I really would like to add in the future is a Ruger Blackhawk.


----------

